# Anyone read this in your local paper, "Stand Your Ground"



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.tampabay.com/opinion/editorials/article1242570.ece


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

It seems to me that the 119 people that used the stand your ground law that had a total of 327 arrest between them ,seems funny they were allow to own pistols. News reports are often slanted for one reason or another.I don't buy any of it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish they had written how many times the ones shot had been arrested. May not have helped what they are trying to prove.

Im glad I'm finally old enough to not want to fight anymore. It would suck to lose your life in a fist fight. A gun will win that match every time, as long as the gun fires, and the guy gets off.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Also, the Stand Your Ground Law doesn't apply if the one invoking it as a defense was engaged in any form of illegal activity... I would be surprised if a "gang banger" could actually use the defense successfully.

I think this is typical newspaper tripe...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

you guys hear about the guy who shot a meat salesman for walking up his driveway?

then executed him with a back of the head shot, "for the effect of it"

crazy.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

saku39 said:


> you guys hear about the guy who shot a meat salesman for walking up his driveway?
> 
> then executed him with a back of the head shot, "for the effect of it"
> 
> crazy.


"Stand your ground" won't work on that one but the "Insanity" defense might.


----------

